# Port City Java



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

It's similar to a Starbucks, here in North Carolina. There are a few in Wilmington,NC. the one on Market St. has their roaster. Their coffee is pretty good, don't go to any of the Starbucks to many snobbish customers. Waiting to get my own grinder either a Macap MC4 or Rocky.

More...


----------

